# structure researching



## Mavryk (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm in the process of modeling a fictional service yard and so far I have about half the track needed and laid out (tempoarily). Before I go ahead with the rest, I need to find out how a service yard fuctions. Which building are used, where they're placed, etc. I've found quite a few really good pictures online of the various facilities.

In addition to the pics found online, I was wondering if those who have modeled service yards would be willing to share some of their knowledge. Structure placing, their uses, maybe even some scratchbuilding ideas as well.

The structures I'm looking into are:
Fueling/sand facility
Water tower
Ash pit
Coaling tower
Wheel truing facility
Diesel shop
Car shop
Locomotive wash facility
Crew facility

I'm sure a large yard would consist of a lot more than this, My yard is quite small (2'x15' in HO). Because my yard is fictional, I'm not restricting myself to any particular era. Gives me a bit more room for ideas. 

If you have any pictures I can check out, that would be a huge help. If I need to rearange my exsisting track to accomidate the structures, no problem, nothing is glued down yet.

Thanks for any help.

Lorne


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I would Google yard areas or on YouTube I'm sure you will find some plans there. Kalmbach also has some nice books on these areas.


----------



## Mavryk (Jan 28, 2013)

I haven't checked out the books yet, but I've been searching online and watching several youtube vids quite a bit the last few days.


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

What era of modeling are you doing? I have some pics of our CSX yard here in Cincinnati, Oh . It's rather large but if your doing a modern yard it might help.


----------



## Mavryk (Jan 28, 2013)

No particular era. I'm thinking of a small yard in some remote place, strictly fictional. The pics of the CSX yard might help me out though, I'll look it up.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Mavryk said:


> The structures I'm looking into are:
> Fueling/sand facility


Yes, for pretty much any era. (Steam era, fuel=coal or oil; modern era, fuel=diesel)

Sand is used by all engine types for additional traction when needed.



> Water tower
> Ash pit
> Coaling tower


Steam era only, although abandoned traces of old steam era facilities sometimes remained for several years.



> Wheel truing facility
> Diesel shop
> Car shop
> Locomotive wash facility


None of these would probably exist at a smaller yard. Heavy maintenance and repairs would be done at a major terminal. Diesel engines would have their routine light servicing done inside the roundhouse.

There might be an open-air RIP ("repair in place") track for light running repairs to cars. Heavier repairs or rebuilds would be done at a larger shop.



> Crew facility


Yes, IF this is a crew change point or "away" terminal from crews based elsewhere. If this isn't a crew change point for through trains, or the only trains the originate/terminate here are based out of this yard, then all the crews will be based here and probably live in town. There might be a small crew office though, probably combined with the yard office.



> I'm sure a large yard would consist of a lot more than this, My yard is quite small (2'x15' in HO). Because my yard is fictional, I'm not restricting myself to any particular era. Gives me a bit more room for ideas.


You'd probably have a small building for a yard office.

If track maintenance crews are based here, you'd probably have some small sheds or outbuildings for storage of tools and supplies for track crews, open air storage of ties, rails and other track parts. Probably a track or two for storage of Maintenance-of-way equipment or delivery of track supplies (rails and ties in gondolas or flatcars, for example).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Cris

That's a fantastic tour of rail yards...very informative.

Just a thought...wonder if you could see anything worthwhile
if you zoomed in on any rail yard in the world with GOOGLE EARTH.
Their camera cars most likely wouldn't have access so the
street view is probably not gonna be visible.

Don


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is the CSX yard not far from me. Its rather large. The service yard in the first pic is in the lower left next to the creek. Between these two bridges is about six miles. Your looking North & at the bottom South in between these to the right is the Cincinnati Union Terminal. I know this is very large but I hope it helps somewhat. I think your small remote area would be nice to serve your needs.









This is their hump yard & the service yard is to the left.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Or, for something a bit more akin to the original description of a small yard in a remote location, is the engine servicing facilities at Hawk Junction, Ontario on the Algoma Central Railway:










Visible in the photo is, left to right:
- enginehouse (background)
- sand tower
- diesel fuel stand
- sand house (storage and drying equipment) - tan building
- fuel pump house (silver building)

The fuel tanks are out of frame.


----------



## Mavryk (Jan 28, 2013)

Extremely informative photos and descriptions, tyvm. Just one question though reguarding the turntable in your last photo, Sawdust. What would be the purpose of having a turntable when there are only one track on each side of it. Would it be to strictly turn an engine?


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Mavryk: That's the purpose of ANY turntable.


----------



## Mavryk (Jan 28, 2013)

cv_acr said:


> Or, for something a bit more akin to the original description of a small yard in a remote location, is the engine servicing facilities at Hawk Junction, Ontario on the Algoma Central Railway:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CV, I love this photo. This is the look I want to acheive. Unlimitied character here. You got your rust, weeds, grease and grime. I love it. Thanks for sharing this. I added it to my collection.


----------



## Mavryk (Jan 28, 2013)

cv_acr said:


> Mavryk: That's the purpose of ANY turntable.


Most turn tables I've seen on layouts were in front of massive roundhouses where you have multiple tracks connecting it. I guess having a turntable on a layout or in a yard is an extremely useful feature. Are they hard to wire?


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Just to follow up on the CSX TT once the engine is turned either way it has multiple choices as to where it needs to go.


----------

